# You might be a *******...



## REG

if you fish worms for trout. If anything, it's nice to know bait fishing gets accepted in flyfishing circles.....as long as it's a point of derision.

Res ipsa loquitur.

http://www.kvctu.org/Slacklines/SlacklinesWinter10_2.pdf


----------



## Trout King

am i a *******? i mean i dont bait fish for trout hardly at all anymore, but i do for steelies. 
i must be a ******* because i kill some trout to eat and also for my grandparents who LOVE to eat trout. i guess im fine will being a *******.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26

Classy as usual.


----------



## Boozer

REG said:


> if you fish worms for trout. If anything, it's nice to know bait fishing gets accepted in flyfishing circles.....as long as it's a point of derision.
> 
> Res ipsa loquitur.
> 
> http://www.kvctu.org/Slacklines/SlacklinesWinter10_2.pdf


Just an FYI of sorts...

Some of those names mentioned in that lil write-up are the very people representing TU that when discussing the removal of the Pucker Street Dam, I personally heard state that TU needs to embrace "worm fisherman" as it is very important to work together...


----------



## toto

It would be nice if we could work together on some projects, but right now may not be the best of times. In reading that article it dawned on me that TU states they aren't a fly fishing organization, or are they????


----------



## thousandcasts

Eh...yawn. There's nothing those fly guys can come up with that will top Splitshot when he gets on a roll at a public meeting with a microphone in his hand. Nothing. :lol:


----------



## ih772

thousandcasts said:


> Eh...yawn. There's nothing those fly guys can come up with that will top Splitshot when he gets on a roll at a public meeting with a microphone in his hand. Nothing. :lol:


That would have been a sight to see....youtube?


----------



## toto

Well I gotta tell ya, I wish I could get peoples attention the way he does, and he pretty knows what he talking about, after all, I taught him most of what he knows.:lol:


----------



## Rasputin

If this is a poll, guilty as charged, yes, I am a *******. Heck, no ones perfect.


----------



## tannhd

Obviously poor management on TU's part. You don't publish a written document on a public website mocking a group of people if you want to work with them on future projects. 

Once something is on here it is here forever. 

Probably just a tongue in cheek icebreaker for their leaderhsip, but a "woops" moment for sure.


----------



## Steve

Definitely a dumb move on their part.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd

But I also think it provides for a bit of insight on how their group of highly-select-assembly-of-enlightened-STRICT FLY ONLY-amassadors to mother nature view anyone that uses other fishing methods. 

I don't mean to play armchair psychiatrist, but it's sad when you have to distinguish yourself as superior from other types of people. Typically this is a form of overcompensation...

I've seen this type of behavior on this forum, as well.


----------



## TC-fisherman

Is this thread going to get moved to the comedy forum?


----------



## brookie1

not my group of people.


----------



## Boozer

tannhd said:


> Obviously poor management on TU's part. You don't publish a written document on a public website mocking a group of people if you want to work with them on future projects.
> 
> Once something is on here it is here forever.
> 
> Probably just a tongue in cheek icebreaker for their leaderhsip, but a "woops" moment for sure.


Yeah, perhaps, but in all honesty, who cares...

I would venture to guess each and every person who responded to this thread has made fun of one group of people or another at some point in their life...

One part of that you really need to pay attention to is, it states most of those guys, didn't become fly fisherman until later on in their angling experiences so in reality, they were making fun of themselves too...


----------



## The Downstream Drift

First off, I wasn't there so I can't comment about what was actually said or done. However, no one else commenting on this was there either. Was it done in bad taste considering the context of the gear reg issue? Sure, I can't argue that. But that wasn't the context the joke was made in. I'm certain that we have all made a joke at one time or another that would have been considered taboo if it was made in the wrong circle.

How many deer hunters were offended by the movie Escanaba in Da Moonlight? It really made deer hunters look bad didn't it? Of course not. Taken in context it was pretty darn funny. Now if I was an Escanaba resident that owned a deer camp, I might not think that poking fun at my way of life is very funny at all.

Keep jumping on TU guys. Keep finding these things to dig deeper at the organization. I am certain you'll find more. But perhaps the search for jokes that are taboo should be spread to other organizations as well.


----------



## tannhd

I don't really care that much. Just an observation, really.


----------



## fishinDon

Just another example of the divide, continually perpetuated by both sides. The only difference is that the newspaper doesn't show up when bait-fishermen get together. 

We (sportsmen) will never learn.
Don


----------



## thousandcasts

fishinDon said:


> The only difference is that the newspaper doesn't show up when bait-fishermen get together.
> 
> Don


No, even better-- it usually ends up on an episode of COPS. You know what they say about any press being good press!


----------



## REG

Downstream, you are right, and I agree with your response. As I respect your views and your commitment to the success of TU, to clarify, my primary motive for the post wasn't to bang on TU. I said this before, but again, if they can get past the whole caste system social stratification thing, I'd be happy to be join up again. Based on past observation, I'd think attitudes and acceptances varies from chapter to chapter, at least that's what I've seen with the ones that I have interacted with in the past. Additionally, if one bothers to read rest of the link, it's crystal clear they participate in positive, worthwhile ventures. As far as what transpired in the incident I highlight, as it relates to TU as TC states...Meh. 

Rather, as tannhd alludes to, it was just one more illustration of one of the driving attitudes for some, or perhaps many, that in part fuels the drive for additional gear reg water. Some want to dispell it, but alot of us that saw this coming and been involved from the proverbial git go know better. I think the recent popular post that got moved was another prima facie example of that...chain pulling or not. And, in a strange way, I have appreciation for such honesty and candor in those opinions and attitudes, irregardless of whether we like them, agree with them or not. It sears through the kaleidoscope of window dressings and cuts to the heart of the matter. 

Trout King, I'm with you, I guess I am a ******* also. We're all ********, or worse. Heck, doesn't matter that I've never lived in the country, pretty much released most all steelhead and trout for a couple of decades now, and done my share of diligence on the stream, whether it's picking up after someone else or slinging rock and timber streamside. Whether or not we fit the picture being painted doesn't matter; as long we all fit in the gilded portrait margins as foul-mouthed misongynistic, gut zipping, trash tossing carnivore humanoid underground dwellers not worthy of angling for anything but Purina fed, round-finned GMO chicken trout zombies (OK, or char or salmon ) stocked in Chernobyl-like EPA superfund sites.

Booze, I understand where you are coming from and am glad for their support in the struggle to get the damn dam out of there. I also had in mind what you stated before regarding "embracing the worm fisherman". I don't know what strategy they have that would differ from when they tried to do that a generation ago. Which, as I remember it, ended mired in threats published in the Letters to the Editor in Trout magazine from individual members vowing to cancel memberships and curtail substantial donations with the mere thought of accepting such unholy types. Thus, the skeptic in me wonders how the current brain trust will re-visit this proposition. Moreover, a more jaundiced view would look past the promise of warm hugs and soft, sensual kisses and wonder to what objectives/endpoints they're looking to achieve in doing that???


----------



## thousandcasts

> carnivore humanoid underground dwellers


Stay away from manhole covers!


----------



## REG

thousandcasts said:


> Stay away from manhole covers!


Naw man, it's the *Cannibalistic* Humanoid Underground Dwellers you have to avoid in the sewers.

Us CHUD's know who's who!


----------



## thousandcasts

REG said:


> Naw man, it's the *Cannibalistic* Humanoid Underground Dwellers you have to avoid in the sewers.
> 
> Us CHUD's know who's who!


I wasn't going to correct you on that since you were on a roll! :lol:

Where do the Humanoids From The Deep fit in? They were the ones that came out of the ocean to rape and impregnate the woman folk.


----------



## REG

thousandcasts said:


> I wasn't going to correct you on that since you were on a roll! :lol:
> 
> Where do the Humanoids From The Deep fit in? They were the ones that came out of the ocean to rape and impregnate the woman folk.


Never saw it, but the creature looks like someone I met at Indian Bridge. He said his name was Chuck, but his friends called him Slim.


----------



## Jackster1

That was a dumb move from that one character from that one T.U. chapter.
If it really offended anyone who is indeed a ******* they should demand an apology. Before doing that though they should ask themselves if they ever got involved in calling fly fishers yuppies or Orvis outfitted posers. 
The #1 problem I have with T.U. chapters is that every one of them I've been in contact with are really fly fishing clubs posing as cold water conservation groups. If they were true to themselves they would be joint Federation of Fly Fishers/Trout Unlimited clubs. The FFF has a much broader scope than "Conserving, protecting and restoring North America's cold water fisheries". 
The mission statement of the FFF is "_Conserving, Restoring and Educating through Fly Fishing..."_
The FFF does notask for money nearly as much as T.U. but T.U. has to have money to further their cold water conservation agenda through the courts and such. Joint clubs generally and without guilt allow the FFF faction to educate about fly fishing and use the classes they hold to generate revenue for T.U.
I can see why T.U. chapters lose their focus as most members join to hang with like-minded souls who fly fish. Without being a fly fishing club posing as a conservation organization they really dont have much to offer to add to their revenue needs.
T.U. should really strive to be more inclusive of ALL fishers who seeks cold water species. This would make them more true to their goals and, if done right, raise their membership numbers. That, or at the very least be honest with themselves and become joint TU/FFF chapters.


----------



## REG

Jackster1 said:


> That was a dumb move from that one character from that one T.U. chapter.
> If it really offended anyone who is indeed a ******* they should demand an apology. Before doing that though they should ask themselves if they ever got involved in calling fly fishers yuppies or Orvis outfitted posers.
> The #1 problem I have with T.U. chapters is that every one of them I've been in contact with are really fly fishing clubs posing as cold water conservation groups. If they were true to themselves they would be joint Federation of Fly Fishers/Trout Unlimited clubs. The FFF has a much broader scope than "Conserving, protecting and restoring North America's cold water fisheries".
> The mission statement of the FFF is "_Conserving, Restoring and Educating through Fly Fishing..."_
> The FFF does notask for money nearly as much as T.U. but T.U. has to have money to further their cold water conservation agenda through the courts and such. Joint clubs generally and without guilt allow the FFF faction to educate about fly fishing and use the classes they hold to generate revenue for T.U.
> I can see why T.U. chapters lose their focus as most members join to hang with like-minded souls who fly fish. Without being a fly fishing club posing as a conservation organization they really dont have much to offer to add to their revenue needs.
> T.U. should really strive to be more inclusive of ALL fishers who seeks cold water species. This would make them more true to their goals and, if done right, raise their membership numbers. That, or at the very least be honest with themselves and become joint TU/FFF chapters.


Good insight on the organizational read, Jackster.


----------



## toto

Tu has to ask for money, after all, with a $20million dollar annual budget, they need it from somewhere.


----------



## thousandcasts

OK, which bait fisherman here is dating this special lady? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdLO9p-C0Yo&feature=player_embedded#"]"Crazy in Casper" .. She a hottie just working that body and dancing for her fans - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## METTLEFISH

Enough ''bait" there for all aye!..... what surrounds your hook is a matter of choice provided its legal... a hooked fish is a hooked fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes

After about 10 minutes of giving the cops directions I wonder if they ever found the new bakery in town.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer

I am a few days late on this, and I dont normall spend much time in this part of the forum. But what gets me about T.U. is how they are all so for the cold water fisheries, yet they all promote non-native species, like Trout in non-native waters. Hypocrites!


----------



## METTLEFISH

Multispeciestamer said:


> I am a few days late on this, and I dont normall spend much time in this part of the forum. But what gets me about T.U. is how they are all so for the cold water fisheries, yet they all promote non-native species, like Trout in non-native waters. Hypocrites!


Don't you know the World is a better place because of T.U. and Trout in area's they do not belong!... one must fly cast to be close to the fish Gods... unless you're related to a couple!.......


----------



## scottsinift

after spending all those hours on a trout stream drifting crawlers and the sun to my back catching fish it turned me into a ******* u can ask my wife


----------



## centerpin

I get lots of practice making fun of fly fisherman, my twin brother is one and we pretty much fish together most of the time. 

This means I can actively make fun of a fly fisherman all day while fishing the fly's only section of the PM. Its a blast.Threats of broken rods, slashed tires, walking or swimming home don't really phase me anymore... Good times! But all kidding aside, if people were just more relaxed about things perhaps progress could be made.

Last season on a backwoods path I met this dude who looked like the poster child snagger/*******, well come to find out we think almost exactly alike on issues such as bait fishing, spawning fish, releasing fish, etc, etc. Crazy!, all I had to do was just talk to the dude.

I like moments like that, it refreshes my thinking and stamps out generalizations and half-truths. These tend to "build up" over time listening to the same crowds talk about each other.

but I digress.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I have not seen any of the hard core fly guys (Orvis rods, reels, LL Bean waders, vest) even catch a fish yet. I will stick to crawlers and spawn even if i am a ******* I catch fish.


----------



## RUSTY 54

Robert Holmes said:


> I have not seen any of the hard core fly guys (Orvis rods, reels, LL Bean waders, vest) even catch a fish yet. I will stick to crawlers and spawn even if i am a ******* I catch fish.


I own an Orvis rod and I've never seen you catch a fish either!


----------



## Traylortrout

In regards to the original topic I'm a ******* and fish with bait and could care less what they think about it. That being said I don't think it's that big o a deal. I hardly think they care about us bait fisherman either. All the fly fisherman I've met on the river have been super nice and my guess is the ones bad mouthing bait fisherman are the ones you don't see on the river because they're in bed snoozing. Whatever I never realized that fisherman were so separated and argue about different methods. The way it should be looked at is we all enjoy the river and the fish. Short of that nothing else should matter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher

I'm a *******,and I don't tie firecrackers to cats tails, I don't fight dogs, I don't fight chickens, I don't burn ants with a magnifying glass, I harvest fish for the table, I certainly would not torment a lowly fish just for my sick, twisted pleasure, only to release it in hopes that I may torment it again and then get on some high horse and preach as though I'm somehow the protector of this fish, this fish is too valuable of a resource to eat, we need it to continually torment, for no redeeming value other our pleasure, really!!!
Respect for the Fish really?
Sell it somewhere else


----------



## john decker

glad to see im not alone in my believes of "we fly fishers are holy". go ahead and look down your nose while i hook 6 fish to your one.dont get any slime on your pretty pink fishing shirt or matching bandana.have no problem drifting a crawler,spawn bag or minnow and keeping 2 or 3 for the smoker or pan.tight lines fellow ********.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Amen !


----------



## irishmanusa

I fly fish AND use spinning gear. I have a hugh fly AND spinner selection and tie my own spawn bags. I've used night crawlers AND yarn flies...guess I'm a bi red neck...and proud of it.


----------

